# How not to drive...



## emtfarva (Feb 9, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CCUTKqXf-wE[/YOUTUBE]

Wait for it...


----------



## emtfarva (Feb 9, 2009)

No offense to the firefighters out. just thought it was funny.


----------



## JonTullos (Feb 9, 2009)

As a guy who's almost a volly fire fighter and will surely be practicing driving in the next few weeks, I appreciate the tip. LOL  That was awesome!  Remind me never to do that.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Feb 9, 2009)

Well, the _engine_ gets aroung the corner just fine. It's the _ladder_ crew that is trying to fly!


----------



## BBFDMedic28 (Feb 10, 2009)

So evidently not everyone takes EVOC!


----------



## emtfarva (Feb 11, 2009)

BBFDMedic28 said:


> So evidently not everyone takes EVOC!



Do you mean like this?
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RL4abkktJwY&NR=1[/YOUTUBE]

I like the "Fishbowl"!!!


----------



## marineman (Feb 12, 2009)

Holy crap, kept waiting for that last one to roll. Pretty slick job there.


----------



## emtfarva (Feb 12, 2009)

marineman said:


> Holy crap, kept waiting for that last one to roll. Pretty slick job there.


I was waiting for the Evoc guy to rollover. When I took Evoc they didn't let me drive like that.


----------



## marineman (Feb 12, 2009)

They let us drive like that in EVOC but we did it in police squads at the tech college not in an ambulance. Not much fear of rolling over a cop car.


----------



## Wee-EMT (Mar 2, 2009)

Wow, I wish I was pro like that!


----------



## NEMed2 (Mar 5, 2009)

Ahhh, the wonders of personal video.  I bet that FF was in a bit of trouble after that one got out.

.... That's one person that's been driving ambulances for way too long.


----------



## silver (Mar 5, 2009)

emtfarva said:


> Do you mean like this?
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RL4abkktJwY&NR=1[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> I like the "Fishbowl"!!!



so you mean you've never taken evasive driving in high risk situations?
I guess you don't double as a secret agent too h34r:


----------

